# Categories



## johnnysax (Apr 9, 2004)

What are all the weird categories on the left side of the "portal" page that I am not allowed to look at?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

johnnysax said:


> What are all the weird categories on the left side of the "portal" page that I am not allowed to look at?


John,
the "portal" came with some demo articles and posts belonging to those categories.
I am working on getting categories that are pertinent to Sax on the Web. vBulletin 4.0 came with so many new features that I am still in learning process.


----------



## johnnysax (Apr 9, 2004)

That explains it. I thought those categories were a bit far afield. Thanks Harri.


----------

